# BBC Friday Fixture



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

It's been discussed on this forum a few times if you look back in the past, how the BBC and other media outlets completely ignore MMA....I recently wrote in to fightersonlymag about this and encouraged an article on the subject. If you've bought the most recent issue (only just came out, Mayhem Miller on the front you'll see this)

It's something that's been discussed to the death, but driving home flicking through the radio channels i got to Radio 2 and heard the following "Do you play for a team or watch a sport that deserves some publicity - but doesn't get any? Matt wants to hear from you" This was in relation to BBC - Radio 2 - Shows - Simon Mayo Drivetime - Friday Fixture I'm going to write in about Mixed Martial Arts and I would encourage others to do the same.

Cheers


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's what I wrote to them, hopefully i'll get a rise out of them. Quite funny.

"watch a sport that deserves some publicity - but doesn't get any?" Yes, Yes and yes again!

Question? What is the biggest, most popular sport in the world that is still treated as a big of a joke rather than a legitimate sport and largely ignored by the main stream media?

There's no doubt in my mind on the answer, Mixed Martial Arts. The biggest guilty party in the UK? Yep, the British Broadcasting Corporation.

Much to the frustration of the thousands up on thousands of MMA fans in this country, the BBC doesn't even cover MMA results on bbc.co.uk/sport. I know they've had many complaints, the response is usually a fob off that they have to be mindful of taxpayers money (must be that the UK's American Football, Equestrian, Bowls and Sailing fans contribute more taxes than MMA fans? hmmm) and refers to the sport incorrectly as Ultimate Fighting or Cage Fighting.

The BBC need to get with the times. Whilst admittedly the first ever Ultimate Fighting Championship of 1993 (where the legendary Royce Gracie took down and submitted fighters from all sorts of backgrounds) was more of a spectacle than sport, what MMA as a whole has evolved in to is as much of a sport as football or cricket. But this hardly surprises me, the last time i remember someone from the BBC interviewing a an MMA fighter, they asked him if they can take weapons in to the octagon (cringe-worthy or what?)

If anyone from the BBC or anywhere else wants engage in a debate with me on the legitimacy of the sport I love, i'd be more than happy to step up to the plate (to borrow a phrase from a less popular sport in England) Just make sure they're aware of the correct name of the sport they're debating about! ;-)"


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

As someone who used to comment frequently on the BBC discussion forums I am aware that they made an official statement on this subject. Whilst the discussion forums covered even obscure sports such as bowling and yaughting the BBC, whilst accepting MMA's popularity, basically stated that as their services are paid for by license fee payers and the majority of their (ignorant in my opinion) audience had a problem with the sport of MMA then they had a moral obligation not to spend license fees on MMA coverage.

You'll probably be banging your head against the wall for the next 30 years with this one until the current generation of blinkered idiots who still consider the sport to be human cock fighting die out and a more enlightened generation replace them.


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

I think deep down I know that, but "watch a sport that deserves some publicity - but doesn't get any?" is asking for it....partially why I had to go for the pisstaking route with reminding them of the weapons comment from the Bisping interview.


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

Just had a phone call with Simon himself, i'm likely to be on air at about 6.45 tonight assuming that my signal is ok. He seemed very interested and said the enthusiasm is the main reason he wants to speak to me. Asked me a lot of questions about MMA and seemed genuinely interested to hear more about it. I called it the most misunderstood sport in the world and he wants to kick off with that theme tonight. Tune in to radio 2 at 6.45 and hopefully i'll be on there.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Just a few things you can mention

BMA still use human cockfighting phrase of the 90s, on the bbc site, a bma ethics director quoted mccain in sept 07, ignoring that mccain had in august 07 changed his stance (although still not a fan)

Mention that its funny how cigarettes and alcohol are legal, yet two athletes with respect and discipline partaking in the world oldest sport is barbaric .. Its ignorance,

People should go to a bjj/muay thai/mma session and see the 90s perception of the sport has gone

Make sure you tell him, cage fighting refers to old era, where it was barbaric

Mma is abohf respect, discipline, great graft

KEY POINTS

There are only 2 references to MMA on the BMA site (both very brief)

They use the term "premature death" , absurd considering the low number of deaths in mma, especially in comparison to cheerleading! And boxing

They make note of John McCain's famous "human cockfighting" reference, yet no mention of the fact that since Zuffa changed MMA, he has changed his stance (although still not a fan, understandable)

They refer to the sport as "ultimate fighting", which is a brand, its like calling football "premier league" or "la liga"

More deaths in cheerleading, boxing, wrestling than ever been linked to mma

In things like pro wrestling and american football, people are applauded for an early return from head injuries such as a concussion, where as MMA has a mandatory 93 day ban from sparring

The BMA study didn't use real fights, instead used 4 situations using physics, and only found 2 to be dangerous. The American counterparts studied actual fights, 40% MMA fighters suffered an injury, 47% of them were facial lacerations (no detail if minor or major) , a third of fights stopped by referees, a third were submissions, only 3% were true KO's

British journal of sports medicine found that 10% of boxers ended fights with concussions, opposed to just 1.5% in mma. There are more smaller injuries in mma, but clearly more dangerous ones in boxing ! Either end up with a facial laceration/broken bone or a concussion ?

The MMA glove is safer, 1 true KO punch will KO you, in boxing, the bigger gloves give almost as much power, but usually for 12 rounds, so you take 12 rounds of punches. Either take 1 shogun punch or 12 audley Harrison punches ? rather let rua punch me

In boxing, there is only 1 target, for 12 rounds, the head. In MMA, the entire body is a target, and submissions too, meaning less pressure put on head

In MMA, referees will STOP fights when they believe a fighter is not able to defend himself. In boxing, the famous 8 count controversy means that boxers can continue, even with concussions (a big name vegas fight a few weeks ago, being an example of it, anyone remember which fight it was??)

Make sure you mention how ..

Boxing gloves protect hands, but inflict more damage to opponents head .. Mma is other way around

The flawed 10 count system

Boxing has only 1 target .. MMA has multiple, so head is less of a focus


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

I literally have 3 or 4 minutes i believe. i spoke to him for about ten minutes earlier and many of those issues came up, and parts of what you said i brought up. I guess it depends where he steers the conversation but what I can tell you is that I will do my best to represent MMA in the best way possible. He tells me it will mostly be a condensed version of the 10 minute conversation we had earlier. He did ask me earlier about why if the UFC is the Ultimate Fighting Championship why do I not like the terms Ultimate Fighting and Cage Fighting (as per my email) and I mentioned John McCain used this term while he was opposed to the sport but has since changed his views and generally Ultimate Fighting is fine but the UFC is a brand and MMA is the sport and is the best term to define the sport.


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't know if anyone heard this, i think you can listen back. Hopefully the westcountry accent isn't too hard to bear! only had a few minutes to get MMA across in a positive way but hopefully i did ok.


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

needs to be a longer feature but good for a start, hope it gets taken futher in the future  you..didnt.mention..the..forum!!!!! lol :-D well done for stepping up mate!


----------



## JONNYJJJ (Oct 19, 2008)

I read your letter in Fighters Only mate, in their reply they say that if anyone else is interested in them investigating why the BBC snubs MMA then they should email [email protected] - maybe if everyone on the forum fires off a quick email we could get them to look into it!


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

Cheers guys, yeah I should have mentioned the forum and refret that now. My head just went to pot for a second when he asked me. Would be good for FO to investigate further.


----------

